# Kellyville High school vs. Castle hill high school



## tfk257 (Dec 30, 2010)

Hi all,

First Merry Christmas and Happy new year.

My wife and children are moving to Sydney in January and they intend to stay in the hills district.

We are evaluating Kellyville high school vs. Castle Hill school.

Does anyone have any recommendations nor a feedback on any or both of them?

Thanks


----------

